# Alaskan Trap Line Photos



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

OK, I finally am getting around to posting a brief update on my trapping adventures in Alaska.

I had the great honor of being taking under the wing of a fine Alaskan trapper and all around great guy, by the name of Brad (Chessielover on Trapperman).

Brad invited me to go on his trap line and to set a few traps. My goal was to catch a Red Fox.

Under his guidance I managed to get out 6 - # 3 Victor coils, mainly urine post sets along his snowmobile trap line trail. As luck would have it, the very first trap I set in Alaska produced this beautiful Red Fox. So I was one happy trapper!






















Here is a photo of the country that Brad traps. As you can see it is breathtakingly beautiful with early March fresh mantle of snow.












Here is Brad, a true Alaskan Wilderness Trapper.











Here I am, a want to be Alaskan Wilderness Trapper. Looks like I need to grow my beard longer and definitely get a fur hat.


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

Great photos Dave. Looks like you guys had a pretty good couple of trips up there. How long are Brad's lines? Sounded like he has 2 or 3 of them. Glad you were able to get out.

Have you gotten you Pilot's license renewed yet ... and the brush pilot endorsement (or whatever they have to have)?


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Ed,

You are correct, Brad runs over 120 miles of trap line in three different legs.

Just thinking about the possibility of doing some flying, but would need a plane. 

Here is a photo I just took from the front porch of our house in Valdez. Sorry, but I just had to share this view.


----------



## Downsea (Apr 12, 2005)

Beautiful! Great pictures Dave!


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

What makes that an Alaskan Red Fox? Looks just like one you might catch around Jackson or Kalkasda. You make us all very envious. Thanks Dave.


----------



## HUBBHUNTER (Aug 8, 2007)

You lucky SOB


----------



## Gary A. Schinske (Jul 10, 2006)

*Wolves kill Alaskan teacher *
« *on:* *Yesterday* at 07:50:31 pm »
*Quote* This was a Fox News Headline this morning......


Dave, you have probably turned into a big jogger so I thought I better share this with you. Wife and I are coming to Alaska in July on a cruise out of Seattle. =Probably will not have enough free time to visit you, but we will see. BE CAREFUL:


----------



## FREEPOP (Apr 11, 2002)

Very nice Dave 
Thank you for sharing, congrats and good luck.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Gary,

Just finished reading the thread on Trapperman about the wolf attack.

Definitely seems possible that wolves would attack a female jogger. Heck, Mountain Loins do!

Another advantage to growing old, I can not run. So I guess I will have to set my MB 750 wolf traps, if I want to get close to a wolf.

It is sad that this young lady lost her life and I am sure that the exact details will come out eventually.

Hope you guys can find your way to Valdez, would love to see you.


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Was in Valdez back in December duck hunting. Truly some beautiful country. Nice photos-


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Thanks for sharing the pics. They are truly amazing! That would be the adventure of a lifetime!


----------



## 2PawsRiver (Aug 4, 2002)

Dave was Skilak Lake in the first Picture.


----------



## ottertrapper (Jan 6, 2006)

Great pics Dave and congrats on the fox! I did take a picture of just the fisher for you, I just need to send it to you. Thanks for the pics. OT


----------



## CaptainNorthwood (Jan 3, 2006)

Dave,
Great pictures. I saw the post on t-man and was really really impressed. Kinda makes you wonder when we complain about rough conditions around here eh. The one picture of the mountains in the background.......wow............what an awful site that would be to get stuck looking at on a trap line. Great pics and nice red. You need to get you one of those cross fox he had in the pictures.
Edit: Just saw the pics you posted of your view from the house. Any houses for sale up there with that same view....I just told my wife were putting the house up for sale.


----------



## HunterHawk (Dec 8, 2005)

Great photos Dave! i agree! you definitely need a bigger beard and a fur hat :lol:

heck even the guy i booked in tonight in colorado had a skunk fur hat for st pattys day i guess :lol: it was pretty funny but a very cool hat!

hope you are having a great time and hope to make it out there in the next 10 years.... or less... hopefully less!

congrats on the fox!


----------



## freshwater drum (Mar 17, 2007)

great photos. thanx


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

2PawsRiver "Dave was Skilak Lake in the first Picture." The photo is looking south and behind the mountain range is Valdez. 

OT - I will be looking for the Fisher photo. Thanks!

Captain - I am sure you can find a house with even a better view. 

Hawk - I agree a skunk hat would be neat. But the Pine Marten fur hats are what most of the Alaskans wear.


----------



## keyman (Aug 21, 2002)

that is great country thank you for sharing


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

David G Duncan said:


> Ed,
> 
> You are correct, Brad runs over 120 miles of trap line in three different legs.
> 
> ...


 Great Pictures Dave, Is your place down here still forsale, and is it the one on 66 north of Taffle Town? My boy stopped their at the yard sale and got some great deals on shirts and a backpack. I figured it might be your place seeings how they told him they were moving to Alaska.


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Springdale,

Yes, our house on M66 is for sale.

You can check it out at www.fsbo.parlin.com

Sold a lot of my traps at the moving sale, but still brought a bunch with me to Alaska.

Glad you enjoyed the photos.


----------



## Rustyaxecamp (Mar 1, 2005)

Good thread!

Have fun Dave!


----------



## springdale (Dec 19, 2007)

Nice place Dave! I'm gonna get my boy for not buying your traps! He still brags about the back pack and flannel shirts. 

I can see my catches going up now that your not on the Big M anymore. When we were both on there we still caught lots of fur. Did you ever trap the lower stretches, I lived in Walton jct for many years but always trapped the upper river. I'm really jellious you made your move, so far hows it been & No wonder Taffle Town closed!!! ha ha !!


----------



## LumberJ (Mar 9, 2009)

hahah Brad looks like a true sourdough.

Great job on the first fox and thanks for sharing the pics _cheechako__ _


----------



## LarryA (Jun 16, 2004)

Great Pictures Dave. Thanks for sharing!

I would think a good heavy beaver hat with coyote trim would be on order. I don't know if it is true or not, but I have always heard coyote doesn't frost up like many other furs. Judging by Brad's picture I would say coyote trim just might have some merit.:lol:


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

LJ,

You are right, Brad is a sourdough for sure. I am looking forward to gaining that status in the future.

Larry,

I think some wolverine fur on a parka would be very nice.

But, I am told that the non-frosting fur is not really true.


----------



## Wildone (Aug 8, 2008)

Nice catch and thanks for sharing the pictures.

Here is a great reading on Alaska outdoors
http://forums.outdoorsdirectory.com/

Alaska general forum
http://www.city-data.com/forum/alaska/


----------



## David G Duncan (Mar 26, 2000)

Wildone,

Thanks for comments and link.


----------

